# Sick Cichlid - Red spot on the skin - Pictures attached



## josh64fx (Sep 7, 2007)

So one of my cichlid has a red spot on the skin. Not sure what it is or how to treat it.. 

Pictures >> http://flickr.com/photos/joshdavid/sets/72157606938657503/

Any advice would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

At the beginning of freshwater emergencies and diseases where you posted at is annoncement that says.... Please read before posting. If you are willing to answer a few questions more people could offer assistance. Many fish can recover from illness, bacterial infections, fungus etc . By simply maintaining good water quality but we know nothing about the tank, water quality or lack thereof. By answering the questions as mentioned, It will be easier to eliminate or identify possible problems. :wink:


----------

